# Need help choosing exterior paint



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

imho i believe paint and primer is nothing but marketing hype.its either one or the other .if you need it as a primer its a primer ,tho not a very good primer .when you use it as a paint its a paint:huh: in other words for an application where you need a primer your still going to put down 2 coats anyways.what i would do is spot prime any bare wood with oil primer ,then 2 coats super paint or one or 2 coats duration. ps s/w super paint interior is excellent paint ,i use a lot of it ,now printed on paint can it states it is self priming .it the same paint as always same formula ,but it says it on the can oh ok i guess it self priming:huh:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

ltd said:


> imho i believe paint and primer is nothing but marketing hype.its either one or the other .if you need it as a primer its a primer ,tho not a very good primer .when you use it as a paint its a paint:huh: in other words for an application where you need a primer your still going to put down 2 coats anyways.what i would do is spot prime any bare wood with oil primer ,then 2 coats super paint or one or 2 coats duration. ps s/w super paint interior is excellent paint ,i use a lot of it ,now printed on paint can it states it is self priming .it the same paint as always same formula ,but it says it on the can oh ok i guess it self priming:huh:


Well said, ltd. I would buy SW's best oil base primer and topcoat with SuperPaint or Duration.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Sherwin Williams Duration is a great paint, but you still need to prime any bare wood. If you want to save a little money I would go with SW Superpaint, as that is a premium paint too and a little cheaper than Duration. We use Superpaint for most of our exterior re paints. When Sherwin Williams says self priming they usually mean that a primer is not needed when going over a previously painted surface that does not have raw wood or drywall


----------

